# raw of bone



## felixgata

Hola, foreros:
Estoy traduciendo una novela británica de misterio publicada por primera vez en 1931. Tengo dificultad para traducir la expresión "raw of bone". Pensaba que podía "huesudo", tal como he encontrado en algunas traducciones, pero diría que en castellano "huesudo" no casa con la idea de un cuerpo fornido. Os pongo dos ejemplos. En el primero, he hecho "trampa", pero, en el segundo, es imposible. 

Dr. McDonald nodded his head vigorously as he spoke. He was a *big man*, red of face and *raw of bone,* with a wooden leg which gave him much trouble.

Mi intento:
El doctor McDonald asintió vigorosamente mientras hablaba. Era un hombre* alto y huesudo,* con el rostro rubicundo y una pata de palo que le daba muchos problemas.


McDonald rose and began to stump about the room.* His powerful body *seemed too big for its narrow limits. Dr. Hailey was reminded
of a young tiger he had seen pacing its cage at the Zoo.

Mi intento:
McDonald se levantó y empezó a pasearse de acá para allá con su pata de palo. Su *cuerpo fornido* parecía demasiado grande para su angosta consulta.

Entiendo, pues, que "raw of bone" no es exactamente "huesudo".  Cualquier sugerencia me vendrá de perlas.

Muchas gracias por adelantado,

Gata


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Creo que el significado es _*de estructura ósea grande (big-boned)*_, tal vez con su esqueleto evidente pero no por ser delgado o huesudo


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias de nuevo, Reina. Pensaba que podía ir por ahí. Quizá pueda poner "de constitución fuerte". 

Otro saludo  ,

Gata


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Mi intento: _ Era un hombre alto, de estructura ósea grande y rostro rubicundo _


----------



## felixgata

Pues me gusta   .

¡Muchas gracias, de nuevo!

Gata


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Yay! 😊


----------



## jasminasul

Pierdes todo el ritmo del original y es un registro totalmente diferente. Yo optaría por conservar la estructura de una frase dividida en dos partes con el mismo peso: rubicundo y corpulento.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

jasminasul said:


> Pierdes todo el ritmo del original y es un registro totalmente diferente


¿Puedes explicar en más detalle esta observación?  ¿En qué sentido se pierda el ritmo del original?  Y ¿En qué se diferencian en registro?


felixgata said:


> He was a *big man*, red of face and *raw of bone,*





jasminasul said:


> rubicundo y corpulento.


Estas descripciones no son iguales.  "Big" y "raw of bone" no equivale a "corpulento".


----------



## felixgata

También me parece muy buena propuesta. Cuando lo relea, decido.

Muchas gracias, jasminasul y un saludo,

Gata


----------



## felixgata

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿Puedes explicar en más detalle esta observación?  ¿En qué sentido se pierda el ritmo del original?  Y ¿En qué se diferencian en registro?
> 
> 
> Estas descripciones no son iguales.  "Big" y "raw of bone" no equivale a "corpulento".


Esa es la dificultad que encuentro en castellano (lo último que comenta Reina).
Con vuestras indicaciones, me será más fácil encontrar una buena versión.

Muchas gracias de nuevo, Reina.

Gata


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

De nada, Gata.  Ha sido mi placer


----------



## Masood

My guess is that it means he had a bony appearance. Maybe he had well-defined cheek bones or the knuckles on his hands stood out, for example.


----------



## jasminasul

Reina de la Aldea said:


> ¿Puedes explicar en más detalle esta observación?  ¿En qué sentido se pierda el ritmo del original?  Y ¿En qué se diferencian en registro?
> 
> 
> Estas descripciones no son iguales.  "Big" y "raw of bone" no equivale a "corpulento".


Estructura ósea es algo que puede decir quizá un escultor, algo así. "Raw of bone" es un registro muy diferente. Aparte de eso, la frase tiene un ritmo, "red of face and raw of bone", con dos partes, separadas por _and_, de una estructura casi idéntica y una aliteración, red/raw, la que lo hace casi poética.


----------



## felixgata

Masood said:


> My guess is that it means he had a bony appearance. Maybe he had well-defined cheek bones or the knuckles on his hands stood out, for example.


I thought of it, too, but I find the idea very difficult to translate into Spanish.

Thank you very much, Massod, and cheers,

Gata


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

jasminasul said:


> Estructura ósea es algo que puede decir quizá un escultor, algo así.


Okey, gracias.  Entonces, debemos buscar otra traducción.


jasminasul said:


> la frase tiene un ritmo, "red of face and raw of bone", con dos partes, separadas por _and_, de una estructura casi idéntica y una aliteración, red/raw, la que lo hace casi poética.


Estoy de acuerdo, pero sería muy ambicioso intentar reproducir el ritmo, y mucho menos la aliteración de la fuente


----------



## felixgata

jasminasul said:


> Estructura ósea es algo que puede decir quizá un escultor, algo así. "Raw of bone" es un registro muy diferente. Aparte de eso, la frase tiene un ritmo, "red of face and raw of bone", con dos partes, separadas por _and_, de una estructura casi idéntica y una aliteración, red/raw, la que lo hace casi poética.


Muchas gracias, jasminasul. Tengo en cuenta tus observaciones. A ver qué se me ocurre o, mejor, qué se nos ocurre entre todos, con lo que estáis ayudando.


----------



## jasminasul

También podrías poner anguloso. Quizá otros foreros con más vocabulario que yo puedan ofrecer más opciones. 
Al estar traduciendo un libro entero, es posible añadir cualquier información faltante en una frase posterior.
La aliteración no es imposible, aunque a veces tienes que pasarte horas pensado. Se me ocurre de ángulos rotundos/agudos y rostro rubicundo, pero con intentar conservar la cadencia del original sería suficiente en mi opinión.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias, jasminasul, de nuevo. A bote pronto, el problema que veo es que "anguloso" también hace pensar en alguien delgado y McDonald no lo es. 
Tengo en cuenta tu propuesta para mantener la aliteración para cuando haga la revisión final.

¡Saludos! 

Gata


----------



## michelmontescuba

Masood said:


> My guess is that it means he had a bony appearance. Maybe he had well-defined cheek bones...





jasminasul said:


> la frase tiene un ritmo, "red of face and raw of bone", con dos partes, separadas por _and_, de una estructura casi idéntica y una aliteración, red/raw, la que lo hace casi poética.


Quizá "de rostro rubicundo y facciones salientes". Al igual que Massood, creo que se refiere en ambos casos a las características faciales del hombre.


----------



## jasminasul

Para mí no, yo entiendo que todos los huesos de su cuerpo están apenas cubiertos por la piel. Y una cara roja suele tener más carne.


----------



## User With No Name

Masood said:


> My guess is that it means he had a bony appearance. Maybe he had well-defined cheek bones or the knuckles on his hands stood out, for example.


This sounds like a reasonable guess to me, as well.

But I have never heard "raw of bone" in my life, so I really have no idea what it refers to. I doubt that most readers would, either, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Masood

User With No Name said:


> But I have never heard "raw of bone" in my life, so I really have no idea what it refers to.


Neither have I, to be honest. Hence the guesswork.


----------



## michelmontescuba

jasminasul said:


> Para mí no, yo entiendo que todos los huesos de su cuerpo están apenas cubiertos por la piel. Y una cara roja suele tener más carne.


Pero esa interpretación es contradictoria. Una persona no puede ser corpulenta y tener el rostro rubicundo (lo cual es característico de personas entradas en carne) y a la vez tener los huesos de cuerpo expuestos o pegados a la piel (lo cual es característico de personas delgadas).


----------



## jasminasul

No necesariamente. Yo me imagino a alguien como Charlton Heston o Gregory Peck ya después de los 40 años. Los dos son corpulentos pero con cuerpo anguloso.
The Diamond, November 13, 1962 - Digital Collections @ Dordt​
by I II — His arms were large and _raw of bone_;. His shoulders showed much muscle tone. He heard a whistle loud and clear;.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

jasminasul said:


> No necesariamente. Yo me imagino a alguien como Charlton Heston o Gregory Peck ya después de los 40 años. Los dos son corpulentos pero con cuerpo anguloso.
> The Diamond, November 13, 1962 - Digital Collections @ Dordt​by I II — His arms were large and _raw of bone_;. His shoulders showed much muscle tone. He heard a whistle loud and clear;.


Thank you for this link.  t confirms my interpretation of


felixgata said:


> a *big man*, red of face and *raw of bone,*


as a tall (but not thin!), ruddy-faced, large-boned, or whose bone structure is apparent (but not skinny, and certainly not skin and bones!) man

A ver... _*un hombre alto, con rostro rubicundo y huesos gruesos*_ (how's that for alliteration?)


michelmontescuba said:


> creo que se refiere en ambos casos a las características faciales del hombre.


No.  The author is being poetic (*r*ed of face and *r*aw of bone) without regard to logical order.  All of his bones are apparent


----------



## maidinbedlam

Un intento bastante literal con la brevedad del original: 
Un hombre grande, rojo de cara y ancho de hueso...
Aunque no queda muy poético que digamos.


----------



## gato radioso

Rubicundo y de gran osamenta...
O 
Rubicundo y fornido.


----------



## felixgata

Muchísimas gracias a todos. ¡Qué buenas observaciones y cuántas opciones! Yo entiendo que "raw of bone" se refiere a todo el cuerpo, más que solo a las facciones, aunque podría no ser así (tengo que darle más vueltas). 
También creo que se puede ser rubicundo y "raw of bone". Pienso en un hombre al que le gusta beber y tiene venillas en las mejillas, por ejemplo.
Cuando revise el texto, me releeré todos vuestros posts y tomaré una decisión que, sin duda, será difícil y probablemente no reflejará todos los matices del original. ¡Es lo que tiene la traducción!

Un saludo muy agradecido a todos,

Gata


----------



## michelmontescuba

Quizá "Un hombre grande, de huesos prominentes y rostro rubicundo".


----------



## Ballenero

Un hombre alto, con el rostro sonrosado y
de complexión fuerte.


----------



## felixgata

Muchas gracias por vuestras propuestas, michelmontescu y Ballenero.
¡Tengo un montón de posibilidades entre las que elegir!

Saludos,

Gata


----------



## Rocko!

Quizás “_de rostro rubicundo y estructura ósea llamativa_”.
Un libro publicado una década antes (1921) menciona esta apariencia humana:


> *The "Raw-Boned" Man*
> "Raw-boned" exactly describes the appearance of the extreme Osseous. (See Chart 7)
> Such a man is a contrast to others in any group *and a figure with which all of us are familiar*. But that [Pg 180] his inner nature differs as widely from others as his external appearance differs from theirs is something only recently discovered.
> As we proceed through this chapter you will be interested *to note how every trait attributed to this type applies with absolute accuracy to every extremely raw-boned, angular person you have ever known*. You will also notice how these traits have predominated* in every person whose bones were large for his body*.
> Though this type was the last to be classified by science it is the most extreme of them all.


Fuente: _How to Analyze People on Sight,_ by Elsie Lincoln Benedict & Ralph Paine Benedict. 1921. New York.

Nota: la expresión también aparece en libros más antiguos, pero creo que los Benedict la usan con el sentido que buscamos.


----------



## Reina de la Aldea

Rocko! said:


> _How to Analyze People on Sight,_ by Elsie Lincoln Benedict & Ralph Paine Benedict. 1921. New York.


Wow, that is fascinating.  Thank you, Rocko!  Both the theory espoused and the image it brings to mind are out of the Stone Age



I return to my two suggestions:
(1)


Reina de la Aldea said:


> _Era un hombre alto, de estructura ósea grande y rostro rubicundo _


(2)


Reina de la Aldea said:


> _*un hombre alto, con rostro rubicundo y huesos gruesos*_



También la de Michel:


michelmontescuba said:


> "Un hombre grande, de huesos prominentes y rostro rubicundo".


Y de Rocko!:


Rocko! said:


> “_de rostro rubicundo y estructura ósea llamativa_”.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Good job @Rocko! 👌👍


----------



## felixgata

Fascinante tu aportación, Rocko!, como dice Reina. 
Tomo nota de todo, también de la aliteración.

Muchísimas gracias, a ti y a todos. No sé qué haría sin este foro,

Gata


----------

